# Ran over groceries!



## Hiitsmanle (Aug 19, 2019)

I dropped a customer off today!! Helped him unload his groceries. This guy decided to place his cat food right next to my wheel on the passenger side. Obviously, I took off and ran over his cat food. I got out and helped him scoop the cat food back in the bag. I even offered to pay him and take him back the store. He refused and said it was ok!! I now just have a call from the insurance company of him making a claim!! How would this affect me!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

oh my word, that dude is a JERK! WOW! Calling an insurance claim on his cat food getting ran over?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you have dash cam ? What is he claiming exactly?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

His insurance company called you?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Hiitsmanle said:


> I dropped a customer off today!! Helped him unload his groceries. This guy decided to place his cat food right next to my wheel on the passenger side. Obviously, I took off and ran over his cat food. I got out and helped him scoop the cat food back in the bag. I even offered to pay him and take him back the store. He refused and said it was ok!! I now just have a call from the insurance company of him making a claim!! How would this affect me!! Thanks in advance.


You're being scammed. An insurance company wouldn't call if you ran over his cat, let alone a bag of cat food.

Some questions:

What insurance company called you?

How did they get your phone number?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

You should redact your personal info. It's not wise to put that on a public forum.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Troll.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> oh my word, that dude is a JERK! WOW! Calling an insurance claim on his cat food getting ran over?


Jeese if it woulda been me and
knew there was gonna be a claim 
I would 1* him for sure 
AND ran over his cat !!!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I agree with the  Moderator. Sounds like a scam. However, did U/L contact you or the pax insurance company ? 
If the pax's insurance company, tell them that their client placed the bag in a danger area. If they want to go to court, you will be ready. 
However, if they file a complaint with U/L, who knows what will happen to your driver status. Don't get into a discussion with them and give them any additional information. These people are trained to take a simple remark and make a mountain out of it. 
Geeez -- this guy hopes he will get money for his dishonesty.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hiitsmanle said:


> I got out and helped him scoop the cat food back in the bag. I even offered to pay him and take him back the store.


 Ant alert.
I mean, troll alert.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Hiitsmanle said:


> I dropped a customer off today!! Helped him unload his groceries. This guy decided to place his cat food right next to my wheel on the passenger side. Obviously, I took off and ran over his cat food. I got out and helped him scoop the cat food back in the bag. I even offered to pay him and take him back the store. He refused and said it was ok!! I now just have a call from the insurance company of him making a claim!! How would this affect me!! Thanks in advance.


You should file a cleaning fee claim with Uber or Lyft telling them that his misplaced bag of cat food that you just ran over has caused your car to smell like dead fish :laugh:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

How much was this meow mix worth?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> How much was this meow mix worth?


Better question is how badly did the cat hurt the owner after serving cat with food mixed with sand, dirt or gravel after scooping back the food in off the floor ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Better question is how badly did the cat hurt the owner after serving cat with food mixed with sand, dirt or gravel after scooping back the food in off the floor ?


I picture a 10 pound bag of meow mix, that used to be 10 lbs. Now with a split down the side , and holding 9.75 lbs recovered cat food. Plus a couple bonus pieces of sand and asphalt. Driver pulls away, pax slowly goes to his front door, but stops. He looks back,and watches, as the car rounds the last corner, and is out of sight.
He looks back at the bag meow mix, that he's holding. Then pulls out his phone, and snickers outloud, "Payday!"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I picture a 10 pound bag of meow mix, that used to be 10 lbs. Now with a split down the side , and holding 9.75 lbs recovered cat food. Plus a couple bonus pieces of sand and asphalt. Driver pulls away, pax slowly goes to his front door, but stops. He looks back,and watches, as the car rounds the last corner, and is out of sight.
> He looks back at the bag meow mix, that he's holding. Then pulls out his phone, and snickers outloud, "Payday!"


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Scam... how did his insurance co get your number? -o:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Hiitsmanle said:


> I dropped a customer off today!! Helped him unload his groceries. This guy decided to place his cat food right next to my wheel on the passenger side. Obviously, I took off and ran over his cat food. I got out and helped him scoop the cat food back in the bag. I even offered to pay him and take him back the store. He refused and said it was ok!! I now just have a call from the insurance company of him making a claim!! How would this affect me!! Thanks in advance.


Now just imagine if you ran over his CAT!


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hiitsmanle said:


> I dropped a customer off today!! Helped him unload his groceries. This guy decided to place his cat food right next to my wheel on the passenger side. Obviously, I took off and ran over his cat food. I got out and helped him scoop the cat food back in the bag. I even offered to pay him and take him back the store. He refused and said it was ok!! I now just have a call from the insurance company of him making a claim!! How would this affect me!! Thanks in advance.


Stonewall of course. Tell them your public liability insurance companies lawyers will be in touch soon. Tell them to provide proof that their client, your passenger, was 100% not to blame in any way for the situation, and they will look at it and make a decision sometime in the future. Tell them that your insurers say that you, the driver, was subject to stress and strain over the episode and you are looking at a counterclaim. Insurance companies are only groups of humans who can also be just as bullied as they themselves bully others


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Hiitsmanle said:


> I dropped a customer off today!! Helped him unload his groceries. This guy decided to place his cat food right next to my wheel on the passenger side. Obviously, I took off and ran over his cat food. I got out and helped him scoop the cat food back in the bag. I even offered to pay him and take him back the store. He refused and said it was ok!! I now just have a call from the insurance company of him making a claim!! How would this affect me!! Thanks in advance.


My response would be, "what cat food" and uber on . . . . .


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Jeese if it woulda been me and
> knew there was gonna be a claim
> I would 1* him for sure
> AND ran over his cat !!!!


Just because the owner is a prick doesn't mean the cat is. He/she is a cat so yeah it's a prick (I have a cat) but whiskers didn't do anything.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Are you guys seriously believing this “new member” and his funny story. He’s a troll. 

No insurance company is going to file a claim for cat food.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You should file a cleaning fee claim with Uber or Lyft telling them that his misplaced bag of cat food that you just ran over has caused your car to smell like dead fish :laugh:


--------------------------
Dry Cat food does not smell like dead fish.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Jeese if it woulda been me and
> knew there was gonna be a claim
> I would 1* him for sure
> AND ran over his cat !!!!


---------------------------------
As a cat lover - you solution "SUCKS" !!!!! The cat did nothing. The owner is a moron.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Lucky it was only cat food.
If he’d been to a greengrocer, he could claim he’d been “left a vegetable” by your actions.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

This is why you should carry the groceries into the house and help put them away!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> This is why you should carry the groceries into the house and help put them away!


Including "hide the sausage" ? (By invitation only, of course :cools: )


----------

